# Contest for the Jumpers!



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Alrighty, I thought I would make a contest strictly for jumping  As you can see, I don't know any other measurements other than centimeters, so it would be a big help if someone could help to make them feet or something?

*Rules:*

1. Must be you, or your horse.
2. Maximum of 2 photo's per category.
3. No copyrighted pictures, or pictures you have yet to purchase.

*Arena jumping:*
1a. Best 40cm jump
b. Best 50cm jump
c. Best 60cm jump
d. Best 70cm jump
e. Best 80cm jump
f. Best 90cm jump
g. Best 1m and up jump (please state height)

2.a Best form - rider
b. Best form - horse
c. Best fall
d. Best refusal

3a. Most interesting jump. (style, color, shape etc)
b. "Scariest" jump (one that your horse found evil lol)
c. Best jumping moment.
d. Scariest moment.

*Cross country*
1a. Best water jump.
b. Best combination (two or more jumps in a line)
c. Best "natural" jump (log, ditch, etc. NOT water jump)
d. Best low jump
e. Best high jump


2a. Best form - horse
b. Best form - rider
c. Best refusal.
d. Best fall

3a. "Scariest" jump
b. Best moment.
c. Scariest moment.
d. Most interesting jump.

*Can be a horse or pony.

*Closing date - 20 November*
*Prizes - 3 places. Photo edits*

Enjoy!


----------



## rileydog6 (Mar 2, 2011)

Arena Jump(srry there big)

1a F


2a B








Cross Country
1a

C(ditch horse on right)


----------



## brandigirl774 (Nov 15, 2011)

Best horse form ( excuse my eq)







Best rider form







Best rider form #2


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

wow rileydog, your horse is gorgeous!

And brandigirl, I hope you don't mind me saying so, but your'e eq is better bareback than with a saddle! How do you do it?


----------



## brandigirl774 (Nov 15, 2011)

Yea I know Haha! I just feel more connected with the horse, and that's the main way I ride..... And the one w a saddle I got left behind because she refused.stopped. and took it at a stand still and I didn't expect it. Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Sub
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

Now to find photos 


*Arena jumping:
*
B. Best form - horse









*Cross country*
1a. Best water jump.
D. Best low jump








both catergories, is technically part of the water jump but for the grade I was competing at you didn't need to go in the water lol

will have to add more later 
have to find them all lol


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump!!!


----------



## Laures (Aug 8, 2011)

My very own Quebell des Bruyeres,18 year old BWB gelding.

Arena jumping:
F. Best 90cm jump








G. Best 1m and up jump (please state height)








1m20 and without hands!

2.a Best form - rider








B. Best form - horse









Cross country
1a. Best water jump.








B. Best combination (two or more jumps in a line)








C. Best "natural" jump (log, ditch, etc. NOT water jump)








D. Best low jump








E. Best high jump









3a. "Scariest" jump








B. Best moment.







In the arena..
C. Scariest moment.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Subbing


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Alright guys, the contest is now closed...  Results will be up on or by the 24th


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

*D. Best low jump*


----------



## Chels (Nov 21, 2011)

*B. Best form-horse*
Please excuse my form, he had a very odd jump that day. He would land on his front feet, stop wait for his back feet and then go.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

*Arena jumping:*
D. Best 70cm jump - 2'3


















E. Best 80cm jump - 2'6/2'9


















F. Best 90cm jump - 3'0


















G. Best 1m and up jump (please state height) - both are around 3'9


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

2.a Best form - rider


















B. Best form - horse


















D. Best refusal










3a. Most interesting jump. (style, color, shape etc)
Pretty wall haha.









B. "Scariest" jump (one that your horse found evil lol)
He found the box pure evil..haha and launched me. I'm surprised I stayed on!









...and I'm jumping WHAT?!?!









C. Best jumping moment.
My first jump EVER with my new horse, Robbie, about 2.5 years ago. I knew we were meant to be together. 









Not really a "jumping" picture, but our victory gallop when we won the Hunter Classic and Robbie was named Provincal Champion of the Baby Greens, Children's Hunter and Junior Hunter. 









D. Scariest moment.
Literally just after this jump, Robbie stopped in the middle of the arena and layed down (with me ontop of him) and started to show bad signs of colic. He was rushed to the vet's and we were told he wasn't expected to make it, but he pulled through in the end and has grown into an amazing horse.  But yeah, scariest horse moment overall I guess haha.


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Ackkk. Just saw the contest was closed.  
Haha, now I look silly, sorry!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

It's fine blush, I'll accept it since I haven't had many... I'll post the results tomorrow


----------



## RedTree (Jan 20, 2010)

damm I hate how I get to distracted should of found them all then


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Your more than welcome to post them quickly RedTree, I will take them into consideration


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

LoveStory10 said:


> It's fine blush, I'll accept it since I haven't had many... I'll post the results tomorrow


Aweee thanks!


----------



## blush (Feb 10, 2007)

Do we get the results soon?


----------



## Chestnuts73 (Oct 14, 2011)

man i am nervous and i am not even in the comp LOL btw nice pics everyone


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Yes, I am SO very sorry everyone, I've been busy with exams and babysitting puppies lol... I'm not going to post for the ones no one entered lol...

*Results:*

Best 70cm *and* 80cm - blush
Best 90cm - Laures
Best 1m and up - blush
Best form (rider) - brandigirl
Best form (horse) - rileydog (I know you posted the pic for rider form, but I LOVE your horses form )
Best refusal - blush
Scariest jump - Laures
Best water jump - Laures
Best low jump - RedTree
Best natural jump - Laures
Best jumping moment - blush
Scariest moment - Laures

Okay, I know I haven't posted ALL of them, but I'm sure everyone will be satidfied with their "winnings"? Lol... Please post a pic you would like edited, *only one please* and let me know:

*horses name
*background chane or not
*theme - happy, etc
*quote - if wanted

Congrats guys!!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Bump...


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Um... Bump again?


----------



## Standardbred (Dec 21, 2011)

Can you run another jumping comp? 
I would LOVE to take part, I am only a new member so I didn't see your comp in time. :-(
It looks like fun though and there are some really good photos out there.


----------

